# World's Slowest Nissan Skyline R34: Rear-Engine VW Powered



## xknowonex (Sep 9, 2009)

World's Slowest Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R: Rear-Engine VW Powered 

1. Known as the Nissan Skyline GT-R buggy, this car has a rediculous high-water stance since the car was specifically built to have a high clearance and be able to make it down a stair case. It was used in the scene where Paul Walker took the staircase shortcut in the movie.










2. Where is the legendary RB26DETT? Mid-engined RB26DETT? 










3. Lets take a look in the back. It is powered by VW motor!


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Who ever did this to an R34 needs castrating!


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle: that's funny :chuckle:


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

100bhp WEAPON lol


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

I want to buy it and restore it to its natural splendor.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

surely it a very badly damaged 34 that has had its top half dropped on a beetle chassis? Even the front breaks are drum breaks are they not?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

The only GTR bits look to be the bodywork.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

all for one movie scene??


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The body isn't even a GTR, the rear wings are not wide enough.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

That does indeed appear to be GTT tastic..

What a giggle !


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

would be a great car to go to BugJam in:chuckle:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my god. I love veedubs but why do this!!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I take the headlights for 10Yen, other then that, . . . .waist of money or simply brilliant PR joke, that will let peeps talk about . . .


----------



## interloper393 (Aug 23, 2007)

id still struggle to insure that lol


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Some video of the car. It runs and drives.

YouTube - R34 Skyline Buggy Car


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> surely it a very badly damaged 34 that has had its top half dropped on a beetle chassis? Even the front breaks are drum breaks are they not?


No its an R34 GTT chassis thats had a VW engine put into. All for one scene in a movie.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tyndago said:


> No its an R34 GTT chassis thats had a VW engine put into. All for one scene in a movie.


why?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

mattysupra said:


> why?


Movie.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Sure in the bond film they put Cossie turbo engines and 4WD into the Aston Martins for the car chase scenes accross the ice and frozen lake.

Watched a programme about how they did it on Discovery Turbo and it was a fair bit of work to do it,impressive end result too.


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

Irish GTR said:


> Sure in the bond film they put Cossie turbo engines and 4WD into the Aston Martins for the car chase scenes accross the ice and frozen lake.
> 
> Watched a programme about how they did it on Discovery Turbo and it was a fair bit of work to do it,impressive end result too.


nah mate they put the ford v6 engines in them with the 4 wheel drive for the film


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

speedr33per said:


> nah mate they put the ford v6 engines in them with the 4 wheel drive for the film


Ah right.

Must write to Discovery Turbo then and tell them that they suck at making programmes and their info is wrong.:chuckle:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Aston Martin said:


> The Vanquish bodyshells were fitted with 300 bhp Ford Boss 302 V8's mounted as far back in the chassis as possible. This allowed sufficient room for the fitting of a front differential and drive shafts from the Ford Explorer, plus space for weaponry behind the grille.


Aston Martin s .com Picture Gallery - V8/V12 Vanquish for 007 James Bond

You'll have to tell Discovery to do better research!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

tyndago said:


> Movie.


but why? whats is the reason for doing this?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Let me guess....The slow and chavtastic..........or something like that.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

something about going down stairs???


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Now there's something you don't see everyday 

I heard it was built for some scene requiring the car to go down a flight of stairs in the latest The Fast and the Furious (Max) movie. 

Well, it must have been an interesting project though and it certainly is unique! 

Fair play I say. Too many movies rely on CGI these days, nice to see something be built up for real, even if it is a sort of mutant freak!!


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

matt j said:


> Aston Martin s .com Picture Gallery - V8/V12 Vanquish for 007 James Bond
> 
> You'll have to tell Discovery to do better research!


bugger i was wrong by 2 cylinders lol should really have known as my big brother works for jaguar as well


----------

